# RAF Sculthorpe



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2006)

The domestic site is now industrial with security. The accomodation areas are now used for normal housing and there is a lot left.

B29's and other atomic bombers operated from here in the past. In 1957 it was the largest operational bomber base in the UK with 10,000 personnel.

The main runway, hangers, control tower and associated builings are all left there. It's owned by the RAF and is supposedly under care and maintenance but it is not even that. Occaisonally they do army helicopter exercises there and rallys!

It's just rotting away really....


----------



## PARASTEVE (Feb 2, 2006)

whats the security like & how easy is the access do u have 2 climb the fence or is there a better way in


----------



## Bishop (Feb 3, 2006)

Lets keep access details to PMs please.

Bishop


----------



## Yorkie0362 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a few photo's of Sculthorpe on my website

http://www.cjg.me.uk

if any one is interested


----------



## rikj (Apr 27, 2006)

Cheers for that yorkie, some interesting pics there.


----------



## Yorkie0362 (Apr 27, 2006)

just bought a nice new camera so more to follow in the summer months.


----------



## wezel (Sep 20, 2006)

Was down that way two weeks ago only managed a quick tour around part of the perimeter.If anyone is interested the Manor house Sculthorpe Manor is for sale.


----------



## IncompletePete (Jun 11, 2007)

The place is used pretty regularly by the British Army, RAF and US Special Forces. There's tonnes of old shell casings etc. dotted about the site, plus sandbags etc. 

The control tower is unique as it's still pretty well kitted out with the ATC gear, although with vital parts and wiring removed.

The bomb stores, plus the "hot row" were awesome too! Dodgy explore, but time it right and the only thing you'll come across is a cow or a farmer!


----------



## King Al (Jun 12, 2007)

looks good, do you have any more pics


----------



## IncompletePete (Jun 13, 2007)

Ooo go on then! lol

A sign on the floor of one of the hangers:





Very modern sandbag technology as used by the army:





Which was littered, like the rest of the base, with shell casings:





The admin blocks were in pretty good condition, the telecoms room had a tonne of kit left behind:





and I even found some interesting cover sheets, no documents though...





We found this in the base cells, god knows what it was though...


----------



## King Al (Jun 13, 2007)

I am really enjoying these pics, I am dieing to have a look round this place every thing looks so interesting. I’m one of those people who likes to read all the signs and messages on the walls and that place looks like it is going to be full of those little details! Cheers for the pictures


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 13, 2007)

I think the big red thing is for clearing your weapon. You unload then ease springs with the barrel inside just incase you get an ND.

Also those blank 5.56 link appear to be live!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi IP
Those grass-covered lock-ups are pretty cool. Are those the bomb stores? 

Do you have any outside pics of the control tower, btw? Saw a pic elsewhere when doing a bit of research, but it was from a distance, and it would be nice to see some close-ups if you have any. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------

